# Kenmore 500 stuck on cycle



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

If it runs fine I mostly wouldn't worry about it--maybe a big load got stuck or something. But I don't like the seeming hot bit--I wouldn't leave the house while it was running for the next few loads, just in case there's any kind of electric or fire-related issue. I wouldn't expect it, but suppose it's possible. If you need to repair, see if you can find the manufacturer troubleshooting guide and follow its suggestions first. Just remember to unplug and be careful! (Water + Electricity == bad.) My thoughts if the problem continued would be either a loose connection somewhere or a bad circuit board. Disclaimer: Not a pro, but have successfully repaired appliances occasionally.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Must have the model number to know what we are dealing with. Most likely, this is a Whirlpool direct drive without electronic control. The only thing that can cause it to run continuously is a faulty timer. Check under lid for model number. Should be an 11 digit number such as 110.xxxxxxxx


----------



## originalhandy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have a look when I get home. It's a "cheaper" model so you're probably right in your presumption.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## originalhandy (Nov 26, 2012)

So it does with fine on the short cycle, long one gets stuck. On the door number is 
w10140919a. So is a new timer the best option ?
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

That's not the model number. Should be a tag on the machine somewhere with model number and serial number.


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

Though, the washing machine is running okay you need to talk with a specialist as soon as possible. THere is obviously have some problem, that's why that create short circuit that day. Be careful.


----------

